# Sticky  Please read before posting



## Administrator

This section of the forum is restricted to reviews on horse tack.

We will also allow reviews on other horse related items and equipment, such as blankets, boots etc.

The Horse Forum does not endorse any business specifically.
We are not able to substantiate any claims made about anything recommended by our members, therefore we advise that members research thoroughly before buying.

No reviews about companies please.

*Note*
No free business advertising.
If you are interested in advertising a commercial product, service, or website, please refer to:
(1) Grow Your Business | The Horse Forum


----------

